#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petrochemical >  >  >  IS:2379 Colour code for identification of pipelines

## ram

Dear All,



Can anyone share this IS:2379 - Colour Code for identification of pipelines softcopy in this forum.

Even any website link can be shared.

Thanks & Regards

RamSee More: IS:2379 Colour code for identification of pipelines

----------


## amshah

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Enjoy

For any is code visit

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Dear AMSHAH, Thks for the share.

----------


## unni

thanks

----------


## ram

Thanks for immediate response.

----------

